# Pictures from today!



## secuono (Nov 17, 2011)

Sharing photos from tonight! All from my new camera, Nikon D5100. 
Rabbits are a pair of Silver Fox, a Holland Lop tort doe[?] and an American Chinchilla doe. My buck and baby are very friendly, the adult does aren't as pleasant, though the Chin is fairly calm. 
Also have Guinea pig pics, taken w/my older camera yesterday. 
Chickens, well, they are a mix. Some Silkie, RIR, Barred rock, Japanese, OEGB and others. All are very sweet birds. 
There's a pic of my Black Ghost Knife, too, he/she is about 6in already!


----------



## TigerLilly (Nov 17, 2011)

I <3 them!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 17, 2011)

I have a thing for guinea pigs.     I am in love. Are you married sequono?  Congrats on  the camera. Please consider entering some of your photos in the photo contest.   I love all the pictures, the one with the little bird looking out from the rafters is one of my favorites, well next to the guinea pigs, ofcourse.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 17, 2011)

nice pics


----------



## hydroswiftrob (Nov 17, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> nice pics


X2

Nice camera


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes, you should come over to the photo threads!

Your pretty good with that camera, lol.

I love the bunny shots, but people around here might tell you that I have a thing for ears.  Esp big floppy ears, lol.

Thanks for sharing, your animals are lovely!

(and do come over and join the photography threads, we'd love for you to come "play" too!)


----------



## elevan (Nov 17, 2011)

Beautiful critters and great pics.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 18, 2011)

You have a bunch of nice looking critters!  And your photos are so sharp!  Congratulations on the new camera.  Are you shooting automatic or manual?  Very sharp, clear pics.  

Love the one with the bunny hiding in the hay!  And your lop is absolutely huggable.  

What type of fish is it?  I have a neighbor who's really into saltwater fish.  Love his clown fish.  Neat but way too costly for me.


----------



## secuono (Nov 18, 2011)

He is a Black Ghost Knife, a freshwater fish. I though about saltwater, but the fish are far too expensive and the water changes are too involved w/keeping up the salinity and all that. I have 4 tanks; 75 Mbuna Cichlid, 40 mid-tech planted w/BGK, Oto Cats, Green Cory Cats, Dojo[2yrs old], female BN Pleco and a Bamboo Shrimp. Another 40 breeder planted w/pair of Opaline Gourami[male 2yrs old, female is still a baby], many Platy and Swordtails & trio of BN Plecos. 20 planted for my Red Cherry Shrimp.

Manual, but I still don't know how to use it that much. Kinda got lucky w/these turning out so nice. It's pretty good w/fish pics, always had a hard time with those. I want a micro lens, but those are $600! Way too much for just a hobby! 

I'll look into the photography threads. 

I'm engaged. 

GPs have always been my fav, too. I've had them for years, just can't seem to live too long w/o a pair in my life, lol. 

I went looking for my partridge Silkie and found some of the others already roosting for the night. The little mix hen was broody, along w/3 others just 2 weeks before. I'm surprised just how well the water trick worked! Two only needed the pool once, the other two twice. So nice not to worry about them just sitting there on eggs instead of enjoying life outside.

Adding;
Oh no, I can't really add to that thread. The terms are familiar, but I'd have to look them up and then remember to follow them. I don't follow rules well..lol. Any of these pics fit into next weeks contest? 
I was too poor for photography class in high school, crazy people wanted way too expensive cameras and all that. I took all the art classes and all the AP art classes I could instead. =P Art was easy, idk how some people can fail it...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 18, 2011)

You might want to look into this lens, I just got the same camera a week ago as a gift from my husband, and I was doing some research on some extra lenses and stuff. 


I was looking into getting this lens to go with the nikon 5100.   http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-35mm-AF...TF8&coliid=I2WOSXPM2SNB9H&colid=2ZS0LTAZ4BU71

It was also suggested to us to look on ebay for high quality used lenses. Since big time photographers will often update their cameras on a regular basis. 

I am sure redtail could tell you some info about it. I really don't know anything as far as this camera goes.  Just researching more options. 

Husband wont allow GP's in the house.  thought about putting a couple out with the rabbits. congrats on the great pics.


----------



## secuono (Nov 18, 2011)

GPs have such sensitive feet I could never put them on wire. They are also so delicate to the heat and cold, no way I'd have them live outside. 
It's not like having a smelly rabbit in the house...lol. Never again with that! 

Hope the rabbits do ok in the summer! Had a heat index of 115 this year, I wanted to wallow in the mud, lol. Not a fan of heat and humidity what so ever. Gimmie 10ft of snow any day!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 18, 2011)

we had a guinea pig for a couple years, in the house, my husband is sensitive to smells and he hated it. We also tried a rabbit in the house and even I noticed how bad that smelled. I hadn't really given the gp outside a whole lot of thought, hadn't really done much research on it, which I would do if I was really thinking about it. I did figure they were a little more delicate.


----------



## secuono (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 18, 2011)

I love those photos !! Please ship one of those fuzzy things to me !!!


----------



## Chirpy (Nov 18, 2011)

I love the pictures too.    I love the bunny hiding under the hay and the lop; really cute!   

I also love the BGK... I have one too - always fascinating to watch and feed.   Do you know that BGKs can easily reach 18"?  Are you planning to move it to a larger tank?  I have mine in a 135 gln. and am thinking it may be too small.


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2011)

Chirpy said:
			
		

> I love the pictures too.    I love the bunny hiding under the hay and the lop; really cute!
> 
> I also love the BGK... I have one too - always fascinating to watch and feed.   Do you know that BGKs can easily reach 18"?  Are you planning to move it to a larger tank?  I have mine in a 135 gln. and am thinking it may be too small.


Yea, he is in the 40 breeder now in an established tank, well planted. They can be sensitive fish, so that is my tank for special needs fish, lol. He will move to the 75 or jump up to a new tank when he gets too big.


----------

